# Christmas in NY



## 1927 (Apr 29, 2007)

I know everybody has a romantic idea of christmas in New York from all those Miracle on whatcha call it street and Home Alone and stuff, but is it really worth coming and spending Xmas in the Big Apple. I just found some cheap flights, unbelievable for xmas week, but just don't know whether we will be bored silly in NY or will there be plenty of things to do in christmas week?

Thinking about coming out on Christmas Eve and staying till NYE.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2007)

New York at Christmas is just like London at Christmas: i.e. most people bugger off out of town to their families. 

I love NYC but wouldn't fancy being there over Christmas. 

Mind you, the weeks beforehand are pretty good as Americans certainly like to "do" the festive season bit in some style.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 29, 2007)

my thoughts about flying notwithstanding, i'd love to do xmas and new year in NYC.  

My parents spent the millenial New year in a hotel on times square - fabulous, apparently.  

bloody cold, i'd imagine, though.


----------



## fractured (Apr 30, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> bloody cold, i'd imagine, though.


I live in NYC, and every since Al Gore invented global warming, the winters here haven't been really cold.  You'd have to create snow to get a white Christmas in NYC.  I certainly haven't experienced one in years.


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2007)

fractured said:
			
		

> I live in NYC, and every since Al Gore invented global warming, the winters here haven't been really cold.  You'd have to create snow to get a white Christmas in NYC.  I certainly haven't experienced one in years.


but i was there the December before last and it snowed for a week! and it was much colder than i have ever felt it in London.

wait, i think i have missed a sarcasm in yr post, um just ignore this


----------

